# Maximuscle,,does it really work?



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,just wondering if anyone can recomend a good maximuscle supplement for gaining muscle mass?

My mate asked me about the products but i havnt used them before.

Any one had good experience with any?

Thanks


----------



## bez_nahk (Jan 3, 2014)

Ive used maximuscle since day one and its doen great for me. I use others aswell but i always use maximuscle.

For gaining muscle mass id use promax extreme.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hey mate, i just wanted to say theres alot more supplements like weight gainers, whey etc, from other companys which are affective, and will save u alot more money than maximuscle

last but not least the taste, maximuscle IMO tastes disgusting lol


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Killer Bulk said:


> Ive used maximuscle since day one and its doen great for me. I use others aswell but i always use maximuscle.
> 
> For gaining muscle mass id use promax extreme.


my god... why would anybody choose maximuscle...

*if you have cash to chuck about then maximuscle is acceptable but is no better than alternatives and probably worse than the major brands like ON Gold Standard whey, and those are almost half the price !*


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

[my god... why would anybody choose maximuscle...

*if you have cash to chuck about then maximuscle is acceptable but is no better than alternatives and probably worse than the major brands like ON Gold Standard whey, and those are almost half the price !*

spot on bro


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

of course it works it just costs a lot of money


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

I think maximuscle products are good and very high quality, but not cost effective when it comes down to it. however, the ones i have tried i have had good results from.

Progain by maximuscle is a good weight gainer, just make sure you work out adequately so it doenst go to your belly.

However, their protein range (Promax) and Creatine range (Creatamax) are HIDEOUSLY OVERPRICED - stay away, they are no higher quality than other major brands.

Check out Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard 100% Whey - the strawberry flavour is brilliant!


----------



## deejay (Jan 29, 2006)

maxi are not the best brand out there imo.

its the likes of CNP who make a real effort into brining the best products to the market which are developed through extensive science and research. althouh ivbe used different brands in my early days ive notice great improvments since ive used cnp and thats all i consider using these days


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

god man.. give it up

plugging cnp so shamelessly....

"its the likes of CNP who make a real effort into brining the best products to the market which are developed through extensive science and research. althouh ivbe used different brands in my early days ive notice great improvments since ive used cnp and thats all i consider using these days"


----------



## deejay (Jan 29, 2006)

nick....

when i started bodybuilding i was a skint student so ive used loads and loads of different brands of supplements. from the totally cheap bulk stuff to the more expensive well known stuff. As you'd imagine some have been total crap, there are others that have been excellent.

Basically you get what you pay for... well in most cases!

If you actually look into the some of the ingredients in some supplements and the science behind them you'll discover that some people out there a making alot more cash than they should be for crap products where as the more honest ones actually put the effort in and can back up their claims.

im telling it how it is from my own experience...


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

ok gotta respect you for that then

just that 'its the likes of CNP who make a real effort into brining the best products to the market which are developed through extensive science and research' sounds like marketting jargon rather than a personal opinion !

if i'm wrong , then apologies


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

His website just so happens to sell those products too! More than a coincidence.

I do like the flapjacks though!


----------



## deejay (Jan 29, 2006)

no worries nick,

guess i should have worded the original post a bit better.

Andy, yea your right mate but dont you think that if it were a typical shop we'd sell every brand possible just to make as much cash as possible?

We could well have done this but we chose to only sell cnp stuff as thats what we use ourselfs so we can give advice/recomendation from our experience. If you look closer you'll see that we dont even sell the whole range....just the items we personally use and can give an honest opinion on.

Thats a more honest approach rather than saying that any old product is great just so you can get a sale from the unwitting newbie dont you think?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Bid you said "its the likes of CNP who make a real effort into brining the best products to the market which are developed through extensive science and research." Can you give an example of any scientific studies they have done, I'm very keen to read them if you can tell me where to find them.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------

